# The pill v's sex drive



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have read it numerous times here now that BC pills impact on a woman's sex drive.

*Are there others out there that have no decline in drive due to the pill?*

I have been on and off various BC pills for decades and none have ever made a difference to my drive. In fact often it is the opposite because I dislike condoms and BC pills give me freedom and control meaning I am able to really enjoy life without the worry of pregnancy.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope to god my GF's drive isn't affected by the pill. Because if she ever goes off it, I'm in big trouble!  She's also got a tumor (non-cancerous) that should be suppressing her libido, and she's still as sexual as I am.

Then again, she's the only woman I've met who will have a killer headache for three days, and still want to have sex every day. I try to cut her a bit of slack in terms of initiating anything, but she's the one that rolls out the waterproof blanket...

C


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok feeling a bit naive but what do you do with a waterproof blanket?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Holland said:


> Ok feeling a bit naive but what do you do with a waterproof blanket?


Check out the squirting threads... 

C


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

I had issues with my sex drive on the pill. It was definitely lowered a lot, and I hated being on it.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Holland said:


> I have read it numerous times here now that BC pills impact on a woman's sex drive.


My wife's sex drive barely had a pulse on the pill. The first Gyno basically told her to try some lube and deal with it. The next one went round-robin with different brands and strengths. Nothing ever really gave it much of a heart beat. The only thing that made a noticable improvement was getting off of hormonal birth control altogether.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

The pill does not reduce my libido.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I never used to think it made a difference for me.But I got off the pill when I had my uterus removed and my drive shot way up.One ovary,no uterus and no cervix...but my drive is the highest it has ever been  imagine that


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I took the pill for 14 years and my drive stayed high. Hubby is snipped now.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

The pill definitely has an impact on my drive. Im always reminded when I go off of it, especially right around ovulation! I am actually deciding to go off of it again. I dont even need it for bc reasons. Im already sterile but take it because of painful ovulation due to scar tissue from a tubal pregnancy surgery. I feel like its time to try again and I am getting weary of being on it for so long as I am inching up to 44 this June.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

ClimbingTheWalls said:


> The pill does not reduce my libido.


Mine either.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lionlady (Sep 12, 2012)

The pill killed my sex drive. I wish I'd realized it, because I lost many years of interest. I now use a non hormonal IUD and love it.


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

BC diminished my sex drive to virtually nothing on top of causing me to be a raving lunatic. Those were the worst days of our relationship.

It doesn't effect everyone the same though. I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I tried many different strengths and types of the pill, but they all made me angry and moody. I could not be on them for more than 3 months (thus 5 kids in 9 years..)

I had not connected the pill to lower drive, back when the kids were little I had no drive whatsoever, so I suppose that could have played a part.

I have been 'fixed' now for nearly 16 years, so that has been good, however, I would say my drive did not increase until I hit my 40's, so in that instance, being on or being off the pill made little difference.


----------

